# Orif - hip



## nyyankees (Jul 8, 2009)

what ASA code do you think fits an ORIF hip fracture? 01210 or 01230. Both hav 6 units. I'm leaning towards 01230 but would like some input.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 8, 2009)

*orif*

I guess it would depend on where the fracture was. According to the RVG 2009:
01210 anesthesia for open procedures involving hip joint; not otherwise specified 6+TM.
01230 Anesthesia for open procedures involving upper two-thirds of femur; not otherwise specified. 6+TM.

So, where is the fracture exactly? That's where I would start.


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 8, 2009)

that i don't get...just "ORIF - Hip with hip fracture" written next to it. no anatomical location of fracture.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 8, 2009)

*orif*

Then I would go with the unspecified, unless you can query and get a location. Then you can go with the more specific. Good luck!!


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks..


----------

